# Priority Pass & Master Card Black



## Ricardo-CL (Mar 31, 2009)

Good day Gents,

In earlier years, I used to have the Ruby category in OW, which was great specially for the nice lounges. As I climbed in my company, I started to travel less, and the requirements for the Ruby category started to go up. I find this great anyway, I now get to stay more at home; However, 5 to 6 times a year, I still have to do flights and I really miss the lounges, and I'm not willing to pay for that.

I have the Master Card black, and in both my bank brochures, and Master Card's website, they offer access to the Priority Pass lounges all over the world. I wrote to Priority Pass, and they said the following:

_Thank you for your recent communication.

Please be advised that the Priority Pass card comes as a benefit of your MasterCard Black credit card through your bank. Unfortunately only the MasterCard Black card indeed does not work to access the lounges.

I am afraid therefore you will need to contact your bank to issue your Priority Pass card as soon as possible so that you may be able to enjoy our lounges. Should you wish for the card to be delivered to a different address, you will need to advise your bank of such._

And when I contact my bank... no answer at all. (Don't know if I can mention it here, but it's CITI)

Anyone with experience in this matter?

Thanks and best Regards,

Ricardo


----------



## Ricardo-CL (Mar 31, 2009)

OK, after struggling a lot, I got my priority pass, it is the standard version, which allows you to the lounges paying 27 usd each time. And no chance to upgrade to a premium membership on the Priority Pass website either...

Well, 400 Eur. for unlimited visits doesn't seem too much.

Thanks anyway.


----------

